# How to Play Winamp Within Winamp



## topgear (Mar 30, 2008)

First of all - you need winamp version 5.5.xxx and Bento or Big Bento Skin activated
for this hack to work. I haven’t tested it other winamp releases.
Please test with version prior to 5.5 and let me know.

Download AjaxAMP plugin from *ajaxamp.com/download or *ajaxamp.com/

Download the zip archive, unzip it & copy & paste the containing .dll file (eg. gen_AjaxAMP.dll) into your winamp’s plugin folder
usually C:\Program Files\Winamp\Plugins.

Now open winamp & choose view > web browser or press Alt+X.
This will show you the winamp web browser. On the address field type:
*127.0.0.1:5151/ & click on the go button or press enter.

Voila! This will open a web based interface of winamp within winamp 

Software Version : Winamp 5.52 Full not the pro , AjaxAMP v3.1, Winxp Sp3 RC2.

Note : Performance may be sluggish with this trick though I am not sure.
If your winamp is not responding but you can hear music right click outside
of winamp on the desktop & choose refresh or else minimize winamp window.

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/winampinwinamp.thumbnail.jpg

*Source : *topgeartopspeed.wordpress.com/category/tips-tricks/play-winamp-within-winamp/*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 30, 2008)

gud that u posted the tut...but can ne1 tell me , is it worth it ? wats the fun of playing winamp in winamp ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2008)

What is this for?
I did not get the purpose of the post. ???


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> What is this for?
> I did not get the purpose of the post. ???



+1...that's my ques. too in my post !


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2008)

You can take it like a hack - ( as like you visually change windows with reshack just for thrill & fun & for try something new.

Turn on your computer on @ home.  Open winamp & keep it running. Create a playlist of your favorite songs.

Install winamp on any other remote computer & change the ip address with your home computers ip address ( provided that has an inet connection ). Then the fun begins.

Sure you can do that from any  browser as blackpearl has already posted a tute about this.

But playing winamp without any browser from within winamp is more visually appealing i think.


----------



## Roadripper (Apr 3, 2008)

ll tryt this out thanks man...


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice to hear that you guys will try


----------

